# سؤالين مالهمش علاقه ببعض ..



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

اول سؤال للشباب :

لما تحب ترتبط ( اقصد ارتباط رسمى) تُفضلها أصغر منك بكتير ؟ ( علشان تربيها على ايديك كما يقول بعض الناس) ؟

ولا قريبه نسبيا من عمرك ؟ فرق يعنى من سنه لحد 4

ولا تحبها فى سنك بالظبط لتقارب الافكار بنسبه كبيره ؟

و تنفع لو اكبر منك بحاجات بسيطه ( اقل من سنه ) ؟

*****

تانى سؤال للبنات :

ماهى فى نظرك مرحله نضوج الشاب  سواء عاطفيا او عمليا ؟ 

يعنى من سن كام بتكون أراء الشاب صحيحه وبحكمه من غير تسرع او طيش او  او او ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (12 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا للموضوع الجميل 


لما تحب ترتبط ( اقصد ارتباط رسمى) تُفضلها أصغر منك بكتير ؟ ( علشان تربيها على ايديك كما قال المتخلفون) ؟

لا !!!

ولا قريبه نسبيا من عمرك ؟ فرق يعنى من سنه لحد 4

لا , يفضل أقل من 4 سنوات لكن حسب لبنت  

ولا تحبها فى سنك بالظبط لتقارب الافكار بنسبه كبيره ؟

هذا شئ جميل جدا لكن ليس العمر الشئ الوحيد الذي يحدد هذا , حسب البنت  

و تنفع لو اكبر منك بحاجات بسيطه ( اقل من سنه ) ؟

]طبعا , لا توجد أي مشكلة *


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اول سؤال للشباب :
> 
> لما تحب ترتبط ( اقصد ارتباط رسمى) تُفضلها أصغر منك بكتير ؟ ( علشان تربيها على ايديك كما قال المتخلفون) ؟
> 
> ...


*اهلاً ميلاد .. *
*مقاييس لارتباط لا تكون بهذا الثبات .. *
*فمن الممكن ان تكون الفتاه فى مثل عمرك ..
 ولكن عقلها يسبقك بعشر سنوات *
*حينها ستقوم هى بتربيتك وليس انت D:*
*وقد تكون فى مثل عمرك وشخصيه هايفه ... *
*وقد تكون اصغر منك وعقلها واع ... والعكس ... *

*ولكن نصيحه ان كنت بالفعل مقدم على ارتباط
 او لاى شاب مقدم على ارتباط مرجعة هذه الحلقات .. *
*اختيار شريك الحياه*
*ستفيدك بشكل رائع .... وستضع لك مفاهيم 
ومقاييس مختلفه تماماً بالنسبه للأرتباط .. ومقياس النضوج ... *​


----------



## sparrow (12 فبراير 2012)

25 سنه 
بس طبعا اوقات لقيت ولاد اقل من 25 وناضجين وولاد اكبر من 25ولسه مش نضجوا , علي حسب العقل والثقافه
بس نقدر ناخد المتوسط وهو سن 25 من وجهه نظري


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

*كنت ناوى أرد
بس لقيت كلمة متخلفون قولت بلاش أرد لانى هقلل من نفسى لو رديت 
*


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

> ماهى فى نظرك مرحله نضوج الشاب سواء عاطفيا او عمليا ؟



اعتقد 24


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

السن لا يحكم ع نضوج الشخصية 
اتعملت مع ناس 28 وهم غير ناضجين وعيرملمين باى مسئولية 
اتعملت مع اصغر فى ناضح وواعى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

> اول سؤال للشباب :
> 
> لما تحب ترتبط ( اقصد ارتباط رسمى) تُفضلها أصغر منك بكتير ؟ ( علشان تربيها على ايديك كما يقول بعض الناس) ؟
> 
> ...



*بص يا عمنا

احنا في مجتمع 
معتود ان الراجل لازم يبقي اكبر من الست 
لانه لو اتجوز واحده اكبر  هيجي المثل الشهير 
" من همه هياخد واحده قد امه "

رائي انا بما انه نقاش يعني 
انه يختار واحده مسنه في فكرها
لكن مناسبه في شكلها
قصدي انه مش مهم السن اكبر ولا اصغر 
بس المهم تبقي ما عاقله 
واهم حاجه يكون في قبول وحب متبادل بينهم 

لانه من الطبيعي لو جواز صالونات 
هيرفض الكبيره 
وكذالك هي هترفض الاكبر منها بكتير 


ولو هي اكبر منه بستنين تلاته مش مشكله 
وكتير مش هيلاحظ كمان 
بس اهم نقطه الحب 


اما موضوع يربيها علي ايده دي 
مفيش انسان كامل 
وهنا هنيجب مثل تاني 
" مالك متربي دا من عند ربي "
مش عارف ايه قصه الامثال معايا انهارده

المهم 
لو البنت من جواها مش كويسه 
الفتره اللي انت هتربيها فيها دي 
مش انت اللي بتشكلها 
دا هي اللي بتدرس طباعك علشان تعمل اللي يرضيك " علي قد عقلك يعني "
ومن وراك  الحياه حلوه 

ولو هي اصلا محترمه وانت جيت تخنقها بتربيتك 
وانك عايز تحولها امينه وانت سي السيد وخاربها بره 
هتبقي بتصنع قنبله مؤقته  مش بنوته 

انا عن نفسي 
افضل زميله دراسه او قريبه او صديقه في مرحله عمريه واحده اكبر سنتين اقل سنتين عادي 


واكيد كل الكلام اللي انا قولته ملهوش لازمه قدام 
اراده ربنا 

*


> تانى سؤال للبنات :
> 
> ماهى فى نظرك مرحله نضوج الشاب  سواء عاطفيا او عمليا ؟
> 
> يعنى من سن كام بتكون أراء الشاب صحيحه وبحكمه من غير تسرع او طيش او  او او



*ولا كاني سمعت حاجه *


*رغيت كتير 
هلحق افوك بدل ما البيض والطماطم يشتغلوا 
فوتكم بعافيه اموه 

*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

لا معلش قدام الهادين المشاغبين ورا


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> تانى سؤال للبنات :
> 
> ماهى فى نظرك مرحله نضوج الشاب  سواء عاطفيا او عمليا ؟
> 
> يعنى من سن كام بتكون أراء الشاب صحيحه وبحكمه من غير تسرع او طيش او  او او



مش بالسن

فى ناس عندهم 20- 19 سنة عقلهم احسن من واحد عنده 30

على حسب الشخص


----------



## bob (12 فبراير 2012)

*طيب يعني لو 24 خلاص كده راحت عليا !!!:gun:
الاختيار بيعتمد علي السن مفيش مانع بس فوق سنة تحت 10 سنين المهم التوافق 

*


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

الناس هنا فهمتنى غلط 

انا عارف كويس انه من الناحيه العقليه مش بالسن

بس انا بتكلم بصفه عاااامه

يعنى لما نلاقى واحد 20 سنه وتفكيره ب 10 عندهم 40 سنه

ده استثناء

لكن بصفه عامه انا بسأل لان الحياة استثنائتها قليله الايام دى

​


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كنت ناوى أرد
> بس لقيت كلمة متخلفون قولت بلاش أرد لانى هقلل من نفسى لو رديت
> *




تم التعديل

انا اسف على وجود الكلمه

لان المفروض فى موضوع نقاشى .. أحترام جميع الاراء

انا فكرت فيها وانا بكتبها بس مكنش عندى وقت احسم قرارى لانى كنت نازل

بعتذر عن وجودها مره تانى ​


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> الناس هنا فهمتنى غلط​
> 
> انا عارف كويس انه من الناحيه العقليه مش بالسن​
> بس انا بتكلم بصفه عاااامه​
> ...


 من اللى اتعملت معاهم مش اقل من 30 بيكونو نضجو وكونوا شخصية كاملة


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> الناس هنا فهمتنى غلط
> 
> انا عارف كويس انه من الناحيه العقليه مش بالسن
> 
> ...


*لو بصفه عامه دون النظر لاى معايير*
*يبقى اسامه منير بيقول تعدى 19 سنه .... *
*عشان نعدى مرحلة المراهقه .. *​


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع الجميل
> 
> 
> لما تحب ترتبط ( اقصد ارتباط رسمى) تُفضلها أصغر منك بكتير ؟ ( علشان تربيها على ايديك كما قال المتخلفون) ؟
> ...




الاخ الحبيب .. اشكرك على اجاباتك

فعلا على حسب الشخصيه لكن بردو العمر مقياس أساسى​


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اهلاً ميلاد .. *
> *مقاييس لارتباط لا تكون بهذا الثبات .. *
> *فمن الممكن ان تكون الفتاه فى مثل عمرك ..
> ولكن عقلها يسبقك بعشر سنوات *
> ...




الموضوع اكبر من كدة ..

عصر الاستثنائات انتهى 

احنا فى واقع حلو 

الهيافه تسيطر على الاغلبيه

والعقول الكبيره انعدمت بكشل كبير 

والعقول المُستكبره (اللى بتمثل انها كبيره) بقت مفضوحه وغير لائقه​


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> 25 سنه
> بس طبعا اوقات لقيت ولاد اقل من 25 وناضجين وولاد اكبر من 25ولسه مش نضجوا , علي حسب العقل والثقافه
> بس نقدر ناخد المتوسط وهو سن 25 من وجهه نظري




الرد دة عملى و واقعى .. جميل​


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> اعتقد 24




رد عملى و واقعى أخر ..​


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> السن لا يحكم ع نضوج الشخصية
> اتعملت مع ناس 28 وهم غير ناضجين وعيرملمين باى مسئولية
> اتعملت مع اصغر فى ناضح وواعى




كلامك صح فى اشخاص معينه

لكن بشكل عام يبقى السن مقياس اساسى​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> تم التعديل
> 
> انا اسف على وجود الكلمه
> 
> ...


*ولا يهمك يا رايق
كده ممكن نرد عشان خاطرك بس *


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> محجوز هرد لما اروح
> بس عايز اقعد في اول صف




مستنيك بس هات الترجمه معاك​


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش بالسن
> 
> فى ناس عندهم 20- 19 سنة عقلهم احسن من واحد عنده 30
> 
> على حسب الشخص




مقولناش حاجه 

فى ناس اللى قولتيها دى  الناس دى نسبتها كام ؟​


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب يعني لو 24 خلاص كده راحت عليا !!!:gun:
> الاختيار بيعتمد علي السن مفيش مانع بس فوق سنة تحت 10 سنين المهم التوافق
> 
> *



مش فاهم حاجه . ما توضحها شويه يا مان​


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> من اللى اتعملت معاهم مش اقل من 30 بيكونو نضجو وكونوا شخصية كاملة




Ops !!

30 ؟​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اول سؤال للشباب :
> 
> لما تحب ترتبط ( اقصد ارتباط رسمى) تُفضلها أصغر منك بكتير ؟ ( علشان تربيها على ايديك كما يقول بعض الناس) ؟
> 
> ...



*عن نفسى السن بالنسبالى مش عائق بس فى حدود
 انها مش أكبر منى بكتير فى حدود سنه
وده لاسباب كتييره اهمها ان الست بتكبر قبل الراجل

بالنسبالى موضوع السن موضوع فاشل جداً فى الارتباط
لان النضوج والعقليه ملهاش دعوه اطلاقاً بالسن بدليل المراهقه المتأخره *


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لو بصفه عامه دون النظر لاى معايير*
> *يبقى اسامه منير بيقول تعدى 19 سنه .... *
> *عشان نعدى مرحلة المراهقه .. *​




اسامه منير ؟؟ !!

تصدقى صدمتيني بالرد دة​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 فبراير 2012)

> تانى سؤال للبنات :
> 
> ماهى فى نظرك مرحله نضوج الشاب  سواء عاطفيا او عمليا ؟
> 
> يعنى من سن كام بتكون أراء الشاب صحيحه وبحكمه من غير تسرع او طيش او  او او



*
اعرف كتير عندهم من 16 سنه ودماغ عاليه 
وواحد 62 سنه و.. تحسه مراهق 

مرحله النصوج ملهاش علاقه ب سن معين هى بتيجى من الخبرات والبيئه الا حواليه 
مممممم ومدى تعامله مع الناس 

بالنسبه عاطفيا مقدرش احددها بس لازم يكون عدى ال 23 سنه لو فكر بارتباط 
عمليا  مشفاهماها يعنى ايه عمليا ؟

السؤال صيغته مش صح يا ميلو 
مفيش حاجه محددة لحاجه ومفيش سن معين لحاجه دة زائد لكل قاعده شواذ 
يعنى مهما جاوبنا مشهنوصل لحاجه 
مشعارفه انا تهت هههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> Ops !!​
> 30 ؟​


 ليه يعم المصدوم انتا


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اسامه منير ؟؟ !!
> 
> تصدقى صدمتيني بالرد دة​


*رددت عليك كما يجب من حيث المنطق والمعرفه النفسيه ونسبة النضوج .. واعطيتك رابط ان درسته بصدق .. ستكسب خبره ذهبيه فى هذا المجال *
*ولم يعجبك الرد ... وقلت اننا لم نفهمك ... *
*فرددت عليك من واقع ما يقوله اسامه منير ... لعل يكون هذا ما تقصده .. وايضاً لم يروق لك .. *​


----------



## bob (12 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مش فاهم حاجه . ما توضحها شويه يا مان​


*يعني اكبر منك ب سنة اصغر منك ب 10 سنين مش هي دي المشكلة 
المهم التوافق بينكم ( اجتماعي - ثقافي - عقلي - .....)
و طبعا التوافق بين العائلتين*


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *رددت عليك كما يجب من حيث المنطق والمعرفه النفسيه ونسبة النضوج .. واعطيتك رابط ان درسته بصدق .. ستكسب خبره ذهبيه فى هذا المجال *
> *ولم يعجبك الرد ... وقلت اننا لم نفهمك ... *
> *فرددت عليك من واقع ما يقوله اسامه منير ... لعل يكون هذا ما تقصده .. وايضاً لم يروق لك .. *​


 طلعى المطوة يعم واخلصى دى عالم مبتجيش غير بكدا


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> طلعى المطوة يعم واخلصى دى عالم مبتجيش غير بكدا


*لالا .. انا بقول نخليه يقعد بدل عبود ... *
*وتشوفى شغلك انت*:bud:
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> مقولناش حاجه
> 
> فى ناس اللى قولتيها دى  الناس دى نسبتها كام ؟​



ماشى بس الرقممش هيبقى دقيقى بالتقريب

من 23 سنة


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لالا .. انا بقول نخليه يقعد بدل عبود ... *
> *وتشوفى شغلك انت*:bud:
> *هههههههههههههه*​


 اجرام اجرام يعنى


----------



## أنجيلا (12 فبراير 2012)

*عمليا من 24 سنة للفوق.. ده حتى قول كل الكتب النفسية لقرءتها:t23:*

*بس السن عندي مش مشكلة المهم ميكنش الفارق كبييييييييييير *

*الللي بيهمني في الشاب ثقافته وتحضره... لو كان 19 مثقف ومتحضر افضل من 30 سنة جاهل ومتخلف:smile01*

*لذلك السن ليس مقياسا دائما *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2012)

*على حسب الشخص مش بالسن ابدا..فى ناس فى اواخر التلاتين و  مراهقين و مش عقلين..و فى ناس فى اوائل العشرين و تلاقيهم بميت راجل و عاقلين و ناضجين.....*
*المقياس مش سن ابداااا ابداااا*


----------



## girgis2 (12 فبراير 2012)

*
السن شيء أساسي للنضوج العاطفي والمادي والعملي أو المهني دا صحيح لكن مش هو دا السبب الوحيد لأهمية السن ومش هو الوحيد اللي المفروض نتكلم عليه من حيث التوافق بين الطرفين

الرجل هو رأس المرأة وهو كاهن البيت والمسئول عن خلاصه روحياااا - مش لعب عيال - ولذلك يحبذ أن يكون أكبر سناااا من 1 الى 5 سنين ومن هنا تأتي أهمية السن

أما لو كانت الفتاة أكبر سناااا  فلازم نسأل هنا: هل الشاب لديه الخبرة التي تفوق خبرتها وسنها ؟

بالنسبة لنقطة خدها صغيرة عشان تربيها على ايدك فأعتقد المشكلة مش مشكلة تحضر وعدم تحضر ولكن هي مشكلة عدم اعتراف وتقدير صحيح للواقع اللي بنعيش فيه واللي أصبح كل شيء فيه متااااح !!!!!!!!!

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

*الرد بتاعي
  			#8

تم تعديل المشاركه 
*​


----------



## Critic (13 فبراير 2012)

> ولا قريبه نسبيا من عمرك ؟ فرق يعنى من سنه لحد 4


ايوة حلو كدة



> ولا تحبها فى سنك بالظبط لتقارب الافكار بنسبه كبيره ؟


لا مينفعش ينى لازم اصغر ب 1-4 سنة



> و تنفع لو اكبر منك بحاجات بسيطه ( اقل من سنه ) ؟


مستحيل (عن تجربة !)

السبب المختصر : علشان اقدر احس انى محتويها


----------



## Critic (13 فبراير 2012)

بالنسبة انى لقيت ردود بتقول مش مهم السن وحتى لو 19 عادى
اسمحولى اعلق
الكلام ده (فى مصر) ميأكلش عيش
الشاب فى السن ده لسة فى كلية وعالة على اسرته وغير مستقل ماديا (دى ابسط حاجة !) ...ازاى بنقول مش بالسن ؟! لا طبعا السن بيحكم حاجات كتير جدا ...اه جايز يكون واحد كبير ومش ناضج ...بس اكيد الصغير هو كمان مش فى الحالة الانضج للأرتباط !
ملحوظة :انا سابقا كنت واحد من اشد انصار "مش بالسن !"


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عن نفسى السن بالنسبالى مش عائق بس فى حدود
> انها مش أكبر منى بكتير فى حدود سنه
> وده لاسباب كتييره اهمها ان الست بتكبر قبل الراجل
> 
> ...




حسيت ان عندك رد اطول من كدة 

مكتبتش ليه ؟​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *
> اعرف كتير عندهم من 16 سنه ودماغ عاليه
> وواحد 62 سنه و.. تحسه مراهق
> 
> ...




لا السؤال صح انتى اللى تايهه :fun_lol:


لا من ساعه ما وعينا على الدنيا والسن مقياس اساسى فى الارتباط 

ولا هو بيبقى مقياس بس وقت ما يكون واحد كبير اوى فى السن هايتجوز عيله صغيره ؟ المقاييس بتظهر وقتها !! 

وبعدين انت من نفسك اهو قولتى لازم يعدى 23 .. اشمعنى ؟

ليه ماتبقاش 21 او 19 ؟ 

انتى نفسك حددتى مقياس لنفسك .. اشمعنى ؟​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ليه يعم المصدوم انتا




بعيده اوى 30 دى :mus13:


طب ينفع 29 ؟​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *رددت عليك كما يجب من حيث المنطق والمعرفه النفسيه ونسبة النضوج .. واعطيتك رابط ان درسته بصدق .. ستكسب خبره ذهبيه فى هذا المجال *
> *ولم يعجبك الرد ... وقلت اننا لم نفهمك ... *
> *فرددت عليك من واقع ما يقوله اسامه منير ... لعل يكون هذا ما تقصده .. وايضاً لم يروق لك .. *​




مستنى الواقع التالت :new6:​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *يعني اكبر منك ب سنة اصغر منك ب 10 سنين مش هي دي المشكلة
> المهم التوافق بينكم ( اجتماعي - ثقافي - عقلي - .....)
> و طبعا التوافق بين العائلتين*




لا يا حبيب قلبى توافق فرق السن قبل التوافقات التانيه

توافق السن دة بيكون فى المبدأ اصلا  وعلى اساسه بتكمل وتكتشف باقى التوافقات

يعنى ترتبط بواحدة اصغر منك بكتير او اكبر بكتير وتقولى هشوف لو متوافق فكريا واجتماعيا هتجوزها ؟؟ !! 

السن دة رقم 1 دة اللى بيحددلك حاجات كتير من قبل ما تسأل عنها او تكتشفها بنفسك​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> طلعى المطوة يعم واخلصى دى عالم مبتجيش غير بكدا





white.angel قال:


> *لالا .. انا بقول نخليه يقعد بدل عبود ... *
> *وتشوفى شغلك انت*:bud:
> *هههههههههههههه*​




:2::2::2:​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ماشى بس الرقممش هيبقى دقيقى بالتقريب
> 
> من 23 سنة



طب كويس حددتى مقياس اهو 

مش مفتوحه على البحرى


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عمليا من 24 سنة للفوق.. ده حتى قول كل الكتب النفسية لقرءتها:t23:*
> 
> *بس السن عندي مش مشكلة المهم ميكنش الفارق كبييييييييييير *
> 
> ...




اول سطر  كان كويس ههههههه

لا السن مقياس دائما 

اشمعنى متقبليش بواحد اكبر بكتير؟؟

مش السن مش مقياس ؟​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *على حسب الشخص مش بالسن ابدا..فى ناس فى اواخر التلاتين و  مراهقين و مش عقلين..و فى ناس فى اوائل العشرين و تلاقيهم بميت راجل و عاقلين و ناضجين.....*
> *المقياس مش سن ابداااا ابداااا*




يابنتى فى الحالتين دى اثتثناءات

هتجننونى انشالله

بتكلم بصفه عامه​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> السن شيء أساسي للنضوج العاطفي والمادي والعملي أو المهني دا صحيح لكن مش هو دا السبب الوحيد لأهمية السن ومش هو الوحيد اللي المفروض نتكلم عليه من حيث التوافق بين الطرفين
> 
> الرجل هو رأس المرأة وهو كاهن البيت والمسئول عن خلاصه روحياااا - مش لعب عيال - ولذلك يحبذ أن يكون أكبر سناااا من 1 الى 5 سنين ومن هنا تأتي أهمية السن
> ...




ردك رائع يا جرجس​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بص يا عمنا
> 
> احنا في مجتمع
> معتود ان الراجل لازم يبقي اكبر من الست
> ...




ايه يابنى الرد اللولبى دة ههههه

كل ما اقرا سطرين احدد ها ارد عليك فى ايه اقرا اللى بعده اغير رأيي

لحد ما خلص ردك وانا مش عارف اقولك  ايه ههههههه

بس ردك حلو مع بعض التحفظات القليله اللى ممكن تعدى 

وبالرغم من ان اول جزء من ردك يوحى بتزمتك وتحفظك لكن باقى الرد أظهر شخص دماغه كبيره ومتفتحه

روح يا شيخ اللهم ما افتح فى دماغك كمان وكمان :fun_lol:​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> ايوة حلو كدة
> 
> 
> لا مينفعش ينى لازم اصغر ب 1-4 سنة
> ...




جميل يا كريتك رد منطقى و واعى 

بس عن نفسي لو اصغر منى بيوم عادى ولو فى سنى بالظبط

يبقى مافيش احلى من كدة 

أصلى مش هبقى ملك وهى وزير علشان ابقى مميز فى حاجه يعنى !

عادى لو هنبص من جهه المساواة لو فى سن بعض كويس جدا

احنا بنكمل بعض  .. ماينفعش نعمل قاعدة انها لازم تبقى اصغر علشان لازم ابقى انا اكبر وبنسبه معينه كمان ​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> بالنسبة انى لقيت ردود بتقول مش مهم السن وحتى لو 19 عادى
> اسمحولى اعلق
> الكلام ده (فى مصر) ميأكلش عيش
> الشاب فى السن ده لسة فى كلية وعالة على اسرته وغير مستقل ماديا (دى ابسط حاجة !) ...ازاى بنقول مش بالسن ؟! لا طبعا السن بيحكم حاجات كتير جدا ...اه جايز يكون واحد كبير ومش ناضج ...بس اكيد الصغير هو كمان مش فى الحالة الانضج للأرتباط !
> ملحوظة :انا سابقا كنت واحد من اشد انصار "مش بالسن !"




انت جيبت المفيد​


----------



## Critic (13 فبراير 2012)

بص يا مارسو انا مش انت وكل واحد بيتكلم حسب تجربته فمقدرش اغلطتك
لكن اقدر احكيلك تجربتى اللى تمس موضوعك
زمان دخلت فى علاقة مع بنت اكبر منى بكذا شهر مش اكتر
كنت بقول ان ده عادى وهتغاضى عنه بسبب مميزات كتير
عايز اقولك ان بعد سنة واحدة بس الموضوع ده بالذات بقا منغص حياتى
مش مسألة تميز ولا يحزنون بس مسألة احتواء ...انا كراجل علشان احس برجولتى لازم اقدر احتويها فى كل الجوانب ...نفسيا وعاطفيا وجسما وسنا كمان ....موضوع السن مع الوقت ابتدى يسببلى عائق نفسى ...مكنتش حاسس انى محتويها بشكل كامل ... وده سببلى صراع داخلى واحساس بالنقص لدرجة ان مشاعرى تلاشت وسط الصراع ده... وكان احد اهم اسباب انفصالى عنها فيما بعد ...مش ندمان على انفصالى لان الاختيار كان غلط ومتسرع ...ندمان على قلة خبرتى وقلة نضجى ومفاهيمى الوهمية عن الحب اللى خلتنى افتكر انه بيتحدى كل العوامل واكمل فى علاقة معروف نهايتها من البداية


----------



## bob (13 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لا يا حبيب قلبى توافق فرق السن قبل التوافقات التانيه
> 
> توافق السن دة بيكون فى المبدأ اصلا  وعلى اساسه بتكمل وتكتشف باقى التوافقات
> 
> ...


*بص يا مارسو صدقني بتفرق من واحد للتاني 
يعني انا مقلتش اكبر منك 
و لو انت اكبر مثلا لو فرق بينكم مثلا 6 سنين و قلت لو كانت 5 كانت حتبقي مناسبة ليا 
الموضوع مش موضوع حسابات فلكية و تواريخ ميلاد علي قد ما هي بتبقي فرق في النضج من بنت للتانية *


----------



## magedrn (14 فبراير 2012)

الاجاية فى السؤالين يا مارسيلنو بيتعتمد على عقل الواحد وتفكيره 
يعنى مش مهم فرق السن لبعض الناس وفى ناس ممكن ترتبط بناس اكبر منها المهم 
العقل المهم انه يقدر يحتوى المراة 
وبالعكس ممكن تكون اصغر بعشرين سنة ويكون عقلها اكبر من الراجل بخمسين سنة 
الموضوع كله موضوع عقل فى الاتنين مالهوش علاقة بالسن 
هتلاقى معظم الناس تقول انها تكون اصغر بسنين 
وعلى فكرة الموضوع مهم جدا جدا تسلم ايدك عليه


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> بص يا مارسو انا مش انت وكل واحد بيتكلم حسب تجربته فمقدرش اغلطتك
> لكن اقدر احكيلك تجربتى اللى تمس موضوعك
> زمان دخلت فى علاقة مع بنت اكبر منى بكذا شهر مش اكتر
> كنت بقول ان ده عادى وهتغاضى عنه بسبب مميزات كتير
> ...




كلامك كله منطقى وانا لو مكانك كنت ها احس نفس احساسك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> روح يا شيخ اللهم ما افتح فى دماغك كمان وكمان :fun_lol:​



* كام غرزه يعني ؟ :smil13:
*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 فبراير 2012)

اعتقد الرجل بيكون نضوجه يبدء من 25 
اما المراه فا ممكن من 24


----------

